# Once more, with feeling: Inside Line releases its pics of the Nissan GT-R



## El Calor (Sep 11, 2007)

Today's getting crazy, man. Not long after AutoWeek decided to release images of the Nissan GT-R, which we're unfortunately not allowed to display here, Inside Line went ahead and opened its own coffers that contained 11 new shots of the car that promises 911 performance at a Z06 price. These pics, however, appear to be official ones courtesy of Nissan, so check them out in the gallery. No more news has been offered in terms of engine specs and power output, though we do know it goes from 0-60 MPH in 3.5 seconds, does the quarter-mile in 11.7 seconds and can hit 192 MPH. Oh yeah, and its base MSRP will start below $80,000. We assume outlets like Motor Trend, AutoWeek and Inside Line know more about the car that they're not saying, but at least we have these pretty pictures to look at while we wait.

[Source: Inside Line]


Once more, with feeling: Inside Line releases its pics of the Nissan GT-R - Autoblog


----------

